#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen am After nach Stuhlgang >

## Hanna

Hallo zusammen, 
seit dem letzten Wochenende habe ich insbesondere nach dem Stuhlgang starke Schmerzen am Afterausgang. Die Schmerzen sind sehr stark, von brennen über stechen ist alles dabei. Leider kann ich an dieser Stelle keine unnormalen Veränderungen ertasten. Ich habe keine Ahnung woher die Schmerzen kommen könnten. Hat jemand in diesem Forum einen Tip bzw. eine Idee um was es sich handeln könnte? 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## Falke

Hallo Hanna, 
das könnten Hämorrhoiden sein. Diese befinden zum Teil auch gerne in der Innenseite des Darmausgangs. Ich hatte mal welche, jedoch nicht schmerzhaft und diese konnte ich mit dem Finger ertasten, wenn ich weiter rein gegangen bin. Ein Gang zur Darmspiegelung wirde Dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht erspart bleiben. Aber keine Sorge, ist nicht schlimm, nur unangenehm wegen der Blöße ;-) 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Hanna

Hallo Falke, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Auch wenn ich etwas "reintaste" kann ich nichts unnormales feststellen. Wie kann man Hämorrhoiden sonst feststellen oder kann das nur ein Arzt mit den richtigen Werkzeugen und Methoden. In meiner Schwangerschaft hatte ich schon einmal Hämorrhoiden, das hat sich aber anders angefühlt und hat lange nicht so weh getan. Ich bin natürlich kein Arzt, aber gesetzt den Fall ich habe recht, welche Krankheiten können den sonst noch in dieser Region auftreten?
Und natürlich, um einen Gang zum Arzt komme ich wohl nicht drumherum, will mir aber noch eine Woche Zeit geben, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und das ganze verschwindet von selbst. 
LG & Danke
Hanna

----------


## Schlumpfine

also, um hämoriden festzustellen braucht der doc keine darmspiegelung. die kann ein chirurg so ertasten. 
du sagst, das ist seit letztem wochenende so? war dein stuhlgang da besonders fest und hattest du dabei schon probleme? ich hatte das auchmal, dabei bekam ich einen einriss _(analfissur)_, den/die man selber nicht ertasten kan, der chirurg erkennt das aber. behandlung dauerte bei mir ca. 3 monate. 
dolo-posterine-salbe eine woche, 2 wochen vaseline.... beides immer im wechsel, bis es gut war. 
es gibt auch andere salben und cremes... aber am besten mal einen chirurgen draufschauen lassen (manche) allgemeinmediziener können das auch diagnostizieren.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Hanna, 
das was Conny beschreibt, hätte ich jetzt auch noch vermutet, davon hatte ich mal gelesen, als ich selbst dort Probleme hatte. Also, mach Dir keine Sorgen :-) und wenn Du zum Doc gehst, wird er wahrscheinlich nur an die "Oberfläche" gehen.  
Aber vielleicht warst Du in der Zwischenzeit auch schon da ;-)) 
Alles Gute 
Falke

----------


## Hanna

Hallo zusammen, 
war in der Zwischenzeit noch nicht beim Arzt, aber ich habe für Freitag einen Termin beim Proktologen.
Der Eintrag über die Analfissur hört sich daoch ganz nach meinem Problem an, das könnte echt zutreffen. Insbesondere die Art und Entstehung der Schmerzen ist so beschrieben, wie es bei mir auch ist. Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge! Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie mein Stuhlgang vorletztes Wochenende war, aber versteh ich das richtig, das harter Stuhl wahrscheinlich meine Darm "aufgeschlitzt" hat? Hoffentlich geht es dann aber doch schnell vorbei, habe eigentlich keine Lust 3 Monate an meinem Allerwertesten herumzudoktorn... 
LG, Hanna

----------


## Falke

Hallo Hanna, 
ja, das ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Unsere Darmwände sind äußerst empfindlich, weil diese sehr dünn sind! 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du nicht so lange damit zu tun haben musst. 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Hanna

Hallo, 
ich war heute morgen ja beim Arzt. Ich habe wirklich eine Analfissur :Sad:  Die gute Nachricht ist, dass der Riss noch relativ frisch ist. Der Arzt meinte, wenn man so etwas lange mit sich herumschleppt ist dann eventuell auch eine OP nötig. Bei mir aber nicht. Ich habe eine Salbe verschrieben bekommen, die soll gegen die Schmerzen helfen und andererseits auch helfen, das die Wunde relativ schnell verheilt. Dazu hat er mir noch einen Analdehner andrehen wollen, den wollte ich aber dann doch nicht. Außerdem soll ich in den nächsten Wochen viel trinken und nur bestimmte Sachen essen, damit mein Stuhl nicht hart wird, ist schlecht für die Heilung!
Nochmal Danke für eure Tipps. Fand ich gut, dass ihr hier direkt wusstet was es wahrscheinlich ist. Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass ich nicht drei Monate mit der Krankheit zu tun hab...hoffentlich gehts schneller, der arzt meint vielleicht vier wochen mit der salbe 
LG & ein schönes Wochenende, 
Hanna

----------


## Schlumpfine

welche salbe? gugg mal in den beipackzettel... dolo posterine zb. darf nur eine woche am stück... deshalb musste ich ja zwischendurch immer vaseline nehmen. 
vaseline ist übrigens auch so, wenn keine probs da sind, eine gute sache... zumindest einmal die woche oder so... deine normale haut cremst du ja auch regelmäßig ein. und genauso sollte der analbereich ab und an gefettet werden..., dann kann dort eine dehnung nicht gleich zu problemen führen...  
achja, nach dem stuhlgang und vor der creme mit klarem wasser (keine feuchttücher oder feuchtes toilettenpapier) säubern, hilft beim heilen... 
viel glück

----------


## Hanna

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Meine Salbe soll ich erst mal vier Wochen nehmen, laut Beipackzettel darf man sogar 8 Wochen. Den Tip mit der Vaseline werde ich wohl auch danach beherzigen, ...bei den Schmerzen, die ich gehabt habe. Ich bilde mir auf jedenfall ein, dass sie schon viel besser sind. Und echt toll das du mir die ganzen Tipps gibts, vielen vielen Dank! 
LG, Hanna

----------


## Hanna

Hallo zusammen. Komme grad von meinem Arzt. ER hat mich gelobt, alles ist gut am verheilen. Meine kleine Analfissur ist zwar noch da, aber meine Salbe hat wohl dafür gesort, das alles sehr gut am verheilen ist. Die Schmerzen die ich mal hatte sind auch lang nicht mehr so stark, und diesmal ist es keine Einbildung...Natürlich hab ich mich auch eisern an die Vorschriften für Ernährung gehalten, aber bald is es ja vorbei...juhu 
Viele liebe Grüsse, 
Hanna

----------


## Schlumpfine

> ....Natürlich hab ich mich auch eisern an die Vorschriften für Ernährung gehalten....

 die da wären? mir hat man keine gegeben, und ich schlag mich öfter damit rum... also bitte mal aufklären, danke...   :Zwinker:   :Grin:

----------


## Hanna

Was die Ernährung angeht, wurde mir eben gesagt, das ich mich sehr ballaststoffreich ernähren soll und viel trinken. der zweck des ganzen soll sein, dass der Stuhl wich ist und dann nicht die darmwände verletzten kann bzw, alte wunden wieder neu aufreißt
Ich hab mir zB indische Flohsamen im Reformhaus gekauft, hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt.

----------


## Hanna

So, heute morgen war ich vor der Arbeit nochmal bei einem Kontrolltermin... Alles ist weg, ich bin sozusagen Fissurfrei :Smiley:  Das war echt eine Plage... Wenigstens war das Wetter die letzten Wochen so wie ich mich gefühlt habe. Aber am Freitag geht's in den Urlaub - und ich bin beschwerdefrei! Glück gehabt, dass ich rechtzeitig beim Arzt war... bin so dann nochmal um eine OP rumgekommen. 
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne (Ferien-)zeit! 
LG, Hanna

----------


## cornwall

Nun habe ich eine Frage: Nachdem die Hämoriden abgebunden, verliere ich  nach über einer Woche immer noch viel Blut.
Ist das normal? In ca 3 Wochen muss ich zur Nachuntersuchung. 
LG
Karin

----------


## Hanna

Hallo, ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen. Bin nur "Expertin" auf dem Gebiet der Analfissur

----------


## tigrib11

bei mir wurde vom poktologen bei den gleichen beschwerden eine analfissur festgestellt, welche dann operativ entfernt wurde. seit dem (3 jahre) bin ich beschwerdefrei. die schmerzen nach der op waren allerdings auch nicht ohne, haben sich aber in den nächsten 3 wochen sehr gebessert und sind nun weg.

----------


## josie

Hallo Karin!  

> Ist das normal? In ca 3 Wochen muss ich zur Nachuntersuchung.

 Wenn es sich um richtiges Blut handelt und nicht um eine leicht blutige oder seröse Flüssigkeit, dann solltest Du den Operateur auf jeden Fall früher aufsuchen.
Laß dich auch nicht vertrösten, er soll es sich anschauen und dann sieht man weiter!
LG Josie

----------


## Hanna

@tigrib11: Warum musstest du operiert werden? Konnte die Fissur nicht mehr konservativ behandelt werden? Ich frage, weil mein Arzt auch gesagt hat, dass es keine Garantie dafür gibt, dass eine Fissur nicht wieder aufbricht... Muss man sein restlich Leben lang dann nur noch ballaststoffreiche Nahrung essen? Oder hängt das von der Veranlagung für diese Krankheit ab? ... ein bisschen Angst habe ich ja schon, dass es wiederkommt. Auch wenn der Arzt gemeint hat, das ich höchstwahrscheinlich rechtzeitig bei ihm war und das Risiko für Rückfälle durch die schnelle Behandlung gesenkt wurde...  
Grüße vom Meer :Zwinker:

----------


## WolfgangB

> vielen Dank für die Tipps. Meine Salbe soll ich erst mal vier Wochen nehmen, laut Beipackzettel darf man sogar 8 Wochen. Den Tip mit der Vaseline werde ich wohl auch danach beherzigen, ...bei den Schmerzen, die ich gehabt habe. Ich bilde mir auf jedenfall ein, dass sie schon viel besser sind. Und echt toll das du mir die ganzen Tipps gibts, vielen vielen Dank! 
> LG, Hanna

 Hallo Hanna 
ich kämpfe jetzt schon acht Wochen mit einer Analfissur.
Leider wird es nicht besser.
Mein Arzt (Proktologe) hat mir eine in der Apotheke an gemischte Salbe verschrieben und Zäpfchen für die Nacht. Es sind dolo Posterinre-N  haemotamp Zöpfchen. 
Davon habe ich schon 10 Nächte je eins genommen und habe gestern für weitere 10 Tage diese verschrieben bekommen. Aber im Beipackzettel steht auch, man soll nicht länger als 10 Stück nach einander nehmen.
Kannst Du mir den Namen deiner Salbe sagen und wie ich bei der Ernährung verfahren sollte?
Du kannst mir auch gerne direkt per Mail Antworten.
Danke Wolfgang

----------


## goerli12

Ich denke auch das sind Hämorriden - red doch mal mit deinem Arzt über eine *Darmspiegelung*

----------

